# Duke/Carolina



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

always nice to watch a game, when you know the outcome is never in doubt.

lot of Duke fans at Wild Wings tonight, loved it. Keep up the support, and hope to see you all out there next time.

sorry 870, tough luck, it was a pleasure to pat your back, and comfort you during your time of sorrow. in fact, I rather enjoyed it.

allah bless

Tator


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> allah bless


#[email protected]&$&* Terrorist

Your 3 ball was mighty tonight.....we'll see what happens when we have a point guard.

All-time series Carolina 127 Duke 97

National Titles Carolina 4 Duke 3

When you hit the measuring stick, ill let you know.

-870


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Funny, we had the initial meeting of the deer gutters association last night at BW Wings as well. We were there too. Good game!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

it's funny, UNC fans can only focus on the past, and never the future. it's sad

We're always looking ahead 870, it's what champions do.

UNC and 870 remind me of this song called "Glory Days" don't let them pass you by, get up with the times 870

Duke has won 17 of the last 23 meetings with UNC

deal with it!!!!

Tator


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> it's funny, UNC fans can only focus on the past, and never the future. it's sad
> 
> Duke has won 17 of the last 23 meetings with UNC
> 
> ...


Carolina has won 3 of the last 4 meetings with Duke

deal with it!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

once again, you can only talk about past games, how about in 2001 and 2002 when you didn't qualify for the Tournament!!!!!! how about that??? those were some fun years.

7 of the last 10 years ACC Champions!!!!

870, you can focus on the past all you want, but I think it's a horse apiece, UNC has good past record, and ya know what, so does Duke, and it takes a man to admit it. try it once

both teams are great, both teams have excellent PAST records vs one another and vs the ACC it's not all a 1 team race for 'past' records

can you deal with that???

Tator


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> can you deal with that???


No need to go all Ben Stiller on me. I don't think i've said once that duke doesn't have a storied past, or that they haven't been dominant in recent years. Although the first rd loss to VCU last year was pretty comical.

I think your looking for a fight that isn't there. Just throwing out some facts. Maybe pop a few ritalin and relax.

-870


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

870, you say your just throwing out fact........ummmm.......well so am I. So how does that constitute looking for a fight???

You've constantly brought up the National Titles in the past, well 3 to 4, I'd say that's not bad at all, I'll take the 3 national titles, and we'll take 4 this year : ) there's no argument when the national title race is 1 apart, now if it was 4 - 1 then yeah, you have argument there. how about 91, 92, 2 in a row for the Dukies, that's nice huh

Past records indicate that UNC holds a lead in the series, also brought up numerous times by you, however, the trent of the last 10 years also suggests that Duke is on it's way to change that!!!! Duke has won 17 of the last 23 meetings, you fail to mention that when you bring up series records.

Your comeback has always been, "how many national championships ya got" I'd say it's getting kind of old if ya ask me. we got 3, you got 4. pretty good both ways if ya ask me. you bring up the series wins all the time, when you bring that up next time, why don't you bring up the stats for the last 10 years also, I mean heck, if we're gonna go back a few decades, might as well update to the last 10 years!!! haha

great rivalry, but when your comeback is always 'national titles' and 'series record' it gets old, especially when both categories are close with plenty of variables

time for a brew

Tator


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

You got me in a box....i go to the series record when duke wins.

You however go to womens basketball as if they didn't even play when UNC wins......classy.

Stay on that soap box Tator....it'll get you places.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

the womens team beat duke last week, so I couldn't use that one this time


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

aww yes the almighty tator, and his duke blue devils, im a die hard unc fan and i admited to everyone with out ty lawson there's not a chance in hell to beat duke right now, there playing amazing, but wait, the tourneys not for another month and well see if thay can keep that up, another thing wow for a post player, just wait till tounrey time when teams actually start maning up on dukes guards then what?? kick it in to there big guy right? i will make a very firm prediction and say neither unc nor duke can win it all th s year unc defense is horsesh&t and duke and there lack of a post player will not get it done. 
O if my memory serves me duke didn't win a touney game last year, talk about playing when it matters!! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Now that we are on the subject..........The other day Mark Rosen was on PA and Dubay. He said that Tyler Hansbrough (sp??) would only amount to a Mark Madden in the pros!!!! ANyone else disagree with that?? I would guess that the guy that just tied Michael Jordan for #11 in scoring at UNC, and lets face it they have had some scorers over the years, would be better than Mark Madden!!! Just didn't seem right to to me!!!

Comments???!!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I would agree with him somewhat, he'll be better than a madden but not much.

A white post player in the NBA???? he's good, but he'll be average at best in the NBA. Don't get me wrong, he's tough, hell, he took an elbow to the nose/chin last year and got up. But I just don't think a strong NBA showing is in his future, tied with Jordan or not.

my .02


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

To say that he'd be equivalent to Mark Madsen is a little ridiculous. By no means do I think Hansbrough will be a superstar in the pros, but he will be a solid contributor that can score and yoiu aren't petrified to have out on the floor. If Hansbrough stays for his senior year he will easily become the #1 all-time scorer in UNC history surpassing Phil Ford.

They are roughly the same size player, but nowhere even close to each other in talent. I think Rosen needs to stick to sports he knows something about.....whatever that may be.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Duke is playing well but will have matchup problems against teams with strong paint presence. Even though MD lost their first matchup to the darkblue, it was obvious that they punished Duke down low. The offense depends too much on guard play and will be succeptable to a "cold" night. Despite their #2 ranking, to me, this is not a team that can roll through the NCAA tourney and contend for a title.

As for the regular season ending rematch against UNC, the Heels can improve their defense but Duke simply cannot improve their talent. The probability of Paulus going 6 for 8 again is not very good and with a healthy Lawson to help on perimeter D I think the edge will go to the lightblue.

If Vasquez doesn't handle the ball like a drunken donkey on Wednesday I expect a terp win. I also expect a big game out of Milbourne, who is maturing and coming into his own with this team.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

God were getting along way to much to be hated rivals, but i aggree, hansborough gets half his points and boards cuz he works his *** off, in the NBA he will be a solid reserve player but by no means an all-star, and yeah maryland is a scary team, but the acc always has those,

Not to change the subject, got in a huge arguement about which conference is better top to bottom, the acc or pac 10? any thoughts, me being a unc guy, of course i went with the acc.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

jwdinius1 said:


> Not to change the subject, got in a huge arguement about which conference is better top to bottom, the acc or pac 10? any thoughts, me being a unc guy, of course i went with the acc.


That is a complete non-question between those two conferences. The only conference that you can have that arguement with is the SEC.

PAC-10 has UCLA-solid, Wazzuu-alright, Oregon-alright, Arizona-every other day....and then crap, a few teams that can put up a few W's against big 12 teams and mid-majors and that is it. If someone tells me that Cal and Washington are good they are only lying to themselves. The hardwood challenge or whatever they have with the big12 would be hilarious if they took on the ACC. Well pretty much like the big10-acc challenge i guess......total domination.

Let's go through this...for arguements sake i'll give UCLA a push against UNC, even though i think it would be a W.

Duke v. Wash. St......W-duke
Maryland v. Arizona...W-Maryland
Clemson v. Oregon........W-Clemson
VT v. Washington.........W-VT
GT v. USC..................W-GT
NC ST. v. Cal..............W-NC St.
Wake v. Az. St...............W-Wake
Miami v. Or. St................W-Miami
Stanford v. anyone else in the ACC...........W-ACC

It's science..............


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> jwdinius1 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to change the subject, got in a huge arguement about which conference is better top to bottom, the acc or pac 10? any thoughts, me being a unc guy, of course i went with the acc.
> ...


If by "SEC" you are referring to the Big East...then yes, you're right.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

> If by "SEC" you are referring to the Big East...then yes, you're right.


.....it was late, i wasn't really thinking things through. You are definately correct.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

4:19 am?

870, You need to learn from Pacman Jones...nothing good ever happens after 2 am.


----------

